# strut bolt problem...



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I am replacing my rear springs and struts and I cannot get the top bolt on the strut off.....It wont come out with a breaker bar or an inpact wrench and it wont hammer out either....



ps...I did use WD40


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

I had to use a pair of vise grips and a wrench along with some added muscle of my roommate to get mine off. They're a pain. "That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well i got it, took about four minutes of a blow torch to heat em up and a hammer and impact wrench.....worked just fine. I decided to replace them with stainless steel ones for future ease.


----------

